# Best Template Material



## hammer5573 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm having trouble with my templates developing "soft spots" which cause snipes along the borders of the wood. I've used 1/4" hardboard and various types of plywood, each with the same results. The only thing that seems to work is plexiglass but it's too expensive. 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I've always used mdf ,usually 3/4" thick. I could see 1/2" working but not big on 1/4" thick templates


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

hammer5573 said:


> I'm having trouble with my templates developing "soft spots" which cause snipes along the borders of the wood. I've used 1/4" hardboard and various types of plywood, each with the same results. The only thing that seems to work is plexiglass but it's too expensive.
> Any suggestions ?


What do you mean by "soft spots"? If it's moisture just seal it with a clear coat.


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> What do you mean by "soft spots"? If it's moisture just seal it with a clear coat.


Yep, I was thinking polyurethane, for both moisture and durability. I sealed hardboard glued to 1/2" plywood with a couple coats of oil based poly to make a kitchen work surface for a set of wire shelves (water based probably works as well and dries faster), taking care that the edges were saturated with the first coat. After a few days to let it dry the surface was extremely hard, and 1.5 years of abuse later it has superficial scratches from sharp knives and dragging heavy pots around, but nothing that compromises the coating.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use HPDE or chopping board material....

Can be purchased in flat sheets. I use 10mm or 13mm.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I am also not sure what you mean by "soft spots". Hardboard should be good. I generally use 1/4" MDF but if moisture is the problem MDF would be no better. Sealing may be your best option.
Good Luck


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

3/8" MDF is awesome. Plus it is easily repaired with Bondo if you accidentally damage it.

1/4" works, but some of the template collars are almost that size.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've had good luck using laminate flooring for templates. It can be a bit rough on tools, but once it's sanded to size it's pretty impervious to moisture.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I use tempered MDF, also called Masonite) and 1/4" thick most of the time. For templates that I will want to keep in good condition for a long time I prefer HDPE plastic (cutting board material). I usually buy 1/2 sheet (4 X 4') at a time from a local plastics supplier when they have it in stock, but I have also used about any other plastic sheet that they will sell me if the HDPE isn't available. I don't like to use clear plastic though. I prefer colors, any color over clear, because the clear ones seem to get lost in my shop too easily. Black isn't a very good choice for the same reason.

Charley


----------



## woodman79 (Aug 24, 2015)

HDPE or MDF.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I use HPDE or chopping board material....
> 
> Can be purchased in flat sheets. I use 10mm or 13mm.



I don't know what HDPE means. Will someone enlighten me?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> I don't know what HDPE means. Will someone enlighten me?


hdpe = High-density polyethylene (2 in recycle symbol).


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here you go Tom:

HDPE High Density Polyethylene 

HDPE High Density Polyethylene Sheet


----------



## BIGROMO (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been experimenting with stranded bamboo flooring. It is REALLY hard-totally impervious to water it seems too. It is made by crushing bamboo and then extruding it with epoxy under high pressure and sometimes high heat that carmelizes the sugars in the bamboo giving it darker appearance or mixing those and getting interesting patters like zebrawood or hickory. If you buy it during the warehouse clearances or damaged boxes you can get it for 1.00 sqft. It's about 3/8 to 1/2 thick usually, and from 3 to 5" wide. It is solid bamboo all the way through-and there is vertical and horizontal stranded but for my purposes it hasn't seemed to matter. I've been fooling with it for various things and want to try joining to make larger boards and some furniture. It's tough to machine, but it lasts forever and wont get soft if you use for templates. If your templates are small enough that a piece will work-I don't think you can beat it. It's cheap and works great after you shape it. Joining takes a little time to get wider pieces but it's worth the effort in some cases. I'm going to fool with finger joints on my shaper to add strength but other shapes such as a rabbet would make it sturdy I think for most purposes.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

HDPE or as James said, cutting board material from Walmart.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Here you go Tom:
> 
> HDPE High Density Polyethylene
> 
> HDPE High Density Polyethylene Sheet


Thanks. Gotta know the lingo.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I use 1/4" luan ply, it's a smidge under 1/4", so I amended 1 set of my temp guides and 1 inlay guide for the ply. It's easy to sand imperfections and hard enough to maintain shape.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Here you go Tom:
> 
> HDPE High Density Polyethylene
> 
> HDPE High Density Polyethylene Sheet


Sounds like a good choice for replacing facings on the router table fence or on the table saw fence. Is it flat like MDF?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> Sounds like a good choice for replacing facings on the router table fence or on the table saw fence. Is it flat like MDF?


by itself, MDPE is relatively fexible even up to 1" in thickness. Needs to be supported. The longer the length, obviously the more flex...etc..
As a facing on the router table or table saw I believe the stuff is top shelf. If I'm not mistaken, several Mfg's use it on their table saw fences..


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2013)

You could try 1/4 inch Oil tempered hardboard, it works OK for me. It's a lot tougher than normal hardboard, mind you I'm not using them all the time.
Alex


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I don't know what HDPE means. Will someone enlighten me?


All I know is "ICBC DOT O O I C RCMP "

Dan can probably relate :grin:


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have used MDF with the template edge coated with epoxy. MDF with plastic laminate glued on the edge. And I have also used HDPE and UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) Plastic. For me it depends on how much I will use the template. Some of my templates have produced over a 1000 parts. Like in Neville's thread about which wood is the best wood, I always am on the look out for suitable material for templates and jigs, and free is best!

Regards Bob


----------

